# HOWS THIS FOR A UNUSUAL WOODWORKING PROJECT



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I did not make this but thought you might find this interesting.

http://www.geeky-gadgets.com/design-hand-made-wooden-vespa/

http://www.carpintariacarlosalberto.com/vespa_daniela.htm


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thank´s for sharing 
deffently a buty he has made

take care
Dennis


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

WOW, some serious talent there, huh Jim.

Lee


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I agree amazing talent , Did you make it Lee ?


----------



## peteg (Sep 2, 2010)

lovely piece of work Jim, thanks for the look, I think we all enjoy something different (& this is)


----------



## stockmaker (Feb 23, 2011)

True craftmanship


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

Wow, that's so unique - and the fact that it really works is a plus! I have a friend on facebook who carves Harley's but they are just for show as all the engine parts are also wood.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

That is a real head turner and I bet he gets all the babes!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

That's really COOL!

Reminds me of the guy, in Italy, that Makes/carves cars and all kinds of stuff out of wood.


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

Yes I've seen the guys work who makes Ferrari & VW cars from wood & drives them in the canals of Venice It's quite amazing what some peolple will do with wood.


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

Just saw a wooden Harley someone was trying to get the folks at the Pawn shop TV program to buy!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

That is quite a project!!


----------



## Popsnsons (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks awesome…nice find.


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

Wow, thanks for the link.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Do ya think maybe this person drives a woody station wagon?


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Much better than this.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Some people really have an imagination. Nice project.


----------



## SawDustNeophyte (Nov 30, 2009)

Awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Hairy,

All that has to be done is Add the outside Shell! 

Nice bike skeleton!


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

that is an amazing scooter! very very cool. I bet its worth a ton! (for a scooter)


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Very cool Jim, and the workmanship is fantastic too.

Seeing this scooter reminds me of another scooter from the late 1940's called a Doodle Bug. An extremely small and I think, American produced scooter. Is there anyone here who is old enough to remember it? Here's a picture in the link below.

http://www.mikeybike.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/webassets/doodlebug.jpg


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

Hairy,
Now that I've crawled back on the chair. Been rolling around laughing and applauding the ingenuity.
Does this actually run and considered street legal?


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I have no clue. If I made that, I would use walnut.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

How did they get that scooter on a lathe?


----------



## luckydawg (Mar 17, 2010)

thats friggn awesome!!!!
can i borrow it? i need a ride to work till i get my truck fixed!!


----------

